# NAUTILUS does not display /etc/fstab contents anymore



## vermaden (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently updated from 8.1-RELEASE into 8.2-STABLE and now NAUTILUS does not display drives from /etc/fstab file anymore (in SIDE PANE) ...

Here is a screenshot with NAUTILUS showing contents from /etc/fstab file:




Here is a screenshot with NAUTILUS *not showing *contents from /etc/fstab file:




Do You know where or how to bring that feature back?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

Have a look at /schemas/system/storage/display_internal_hard_drives in gconf.

I followed this thread: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2006-February/021899.html


----------



## vermaden (Apr 13, 2011)

After verifying that /schemas/system/storage/display_internal_hard_drives is set to *TRUE*:

```
% [color="Blue"]gconftool-2 -g /schemas/system/storage/display_internal_hard_drives  [/color]
true
% [color="#0000ff"]killall nautilus[/color]
% [color="#0000ff"]killall nautilus[/color]
No matching processes belonging to you were found
% [color="#0000ff"]gconftool-2 -g /schemas/system/storage/display_internal_hard_drives [/color]
true
% [color="#0000ff"]nautilus[/color]
```

NAUTILUS still does not display any drives in the side pane, but thanks for suggestion, I have tried to google it out but I failed to do so unfortunately.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a few more remarks in that thread, not sure how relevant they are though. That key looked like a good candidate.


----------

